# Beware those with Google shopping carts, scam to you soon



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

This came to my google shopping cart email. 

Good day, 

I am Barrister David Lim,an attorney at law.A deceased client of mine,by name Mr.Thomas Smith, who 
here in after shall be referred to as my client,died as a result of an car accident here in Singapore. 

I am contacting you to assist me in ensuring that the funds lodged by my client with a bank/finance 
company in Canada,his bank,is not decleared unclaimed hence my reason for this contact to you 
because his bank has issued me a notice to contact the next of kin,or the account will be confiscated by 
the canadian government. 

My proposition to you is to seek your consent to present you as the next-of-kin and beneficiary of my late 
client,so that the proceeds of this account can be paid to you,then we can share the amount on a 
mutually agreed-upon percentage. 

All legal documents to back up your claim as my client's next-of-kin will be provided and forwarded the 
bank/finance company.All I require is your honest cooperation to enable us see this transaction through. 

This will be executed under a legitimate arrangement that will protect you from any breach of international 
money laundering law.If this business proposition offends your moral values,do accept my apology.Please 
contact me at once to indicate your interest. 

However if you are willing to assist me in this venture i will establish a verbal telephone communication 
with you and bring you into a much better picture of the situation.Please forward your name,address,date 
of birth,tel and fax numbers to my private emial adddress below. 

Best Regards, 

BARRISTER DAVID LIM 
DAVID LIM & PARTNERS 
50 RAFFLES PLACE 
#17-01 SINGAPORE LAND TOWER, 
S(048623) 

Email: 

LIM:275664


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice one!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It's not just targeted people with Google shopping carts. Anybody with an email address will probably get that spam sooner or later 

It's one of the regulars I receive, but it's good for folks to know it's a scam.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I like how the letter indicates they want your _honest cooperation_ to help them commit a crime.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, these are fun. We talked about this a bit in a past thread; 419eater.com is quality entertainment for those that haven't seen it before =)


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Some relevant past threads.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I was getting so many of those, I had to disable my email address and have my customers use the email form instead.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We got another one today, same email, different sender.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I've got 2 of those. Both by a different person. I just replied with some off the wall reply and that was the end of it.


----------

